# my shetland boys all dressed up



## lyn_j (Apr 26, 2004)

this is Michigans Father Dowling, know here as Teddy




this is Michigans Sweet Tart,

Sweetie was res jr champion under both judges and Teddy was Grand under one and it was his first show! And.... I showed him,!

Lyn


----------



## Lewella (Apr 26, 2004)

Way to go Lyn! They both look stunning and you look like you were having a wonderful time showing too!



Makes me wish it wasn't still almost a month until my first show of the year


----------



## ponygirltx (Apr 27, 2004)

Congrats, What beautiful ponies!!!!!!!!!





Jamie


----------



## crponies (Apr 27, 2004)

They look great, Lyn! Congratulations!


----------



## Bluerocket (Apr 30, 2004)

Goodlookin ponies!!!

Wow!


----------

